# New Bike: Stevens SLR



## swifty (Jul 27, 2006)

I just finished building my Stevens SLR. It's a road bike with aero features. The bike is everything I hoped for: Stiff, responsive and agile. Oh, and drop dead gorgeous  

The build list:

Frame: Stevens SLR
Fork: Stevens Full Carbon F Bend
Seatpost: Stevens Aero
Seat post clamp: Stevens Aero
Headset: FSA Integrated 44
Wheels: Shimano Dura Ace WH-7850 C50 TU
Tires: Schwalbe Milano
Group: Shimano DA 7900
Stem+Handle bar: PRO Stealth EVO
Handle bar tape: PRO standard
Pedals: Shimano Ultegra PD-6700
Saddle: Specialized Toupé Gel 155
Computer: Blackburn Neuro 5.0
Bottle cage: Elite Pase MTB


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

7900 and carbon parts blend in quite nicely. Nice.


----------



## kmac76 (Jan 22, 2004)

absolutely beautiful ride - 
components - and frame scheme just scream "fast"


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Beautiful bike. I don't know anything about that brand. Tell us about it.


----------



## swifty (Jul 27, 2006)

Stevens is one of a few German brands such as Felt, Cube and Canyon that have been building a name for themselves over the past few years here in Europe. I believe Stevens sells about 80.000 bikes annually. They are bike sponsor of the BKCP Powerplus Cyclocross team of world cyclocross champion Niels Albert.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice bike!!!!!


----------



## Cioni2k (Feb 25, 2009)

WOW! Love the Dura-ace wheelset on that bike


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

nice bike - but why the reverse rake on the fork?


----------



## LGD (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice looking.

But take the spring retaining clips out of your downtube barrel adjusters, they are there to hold the assembly together before install, not meant to remain once installed.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Sure looks nice. A couple of questions...what's the wheel base on that? It looks very short with the reversed rake fork and the "cut in" rear wheel. What size tires are those? They also look very small.


----------



## swifty (Jul 27, 2006)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Sure looks nice. A couple of questions...what's the wheel base on that? It looks very short with the reversed rake fork and the "cut in" rear wheel. What size tires are those? They also look very small.


The fork rake is a normal 45mm. The wheel base is 998mm. Tire size is 22mm.


----------



## swifty (Jul 27, 2006)

LGD said:


> Very nice looking.
> 
> But take the spring retaining clips out of your downtube barrel adjusters, they are there to hold the assembly together before install, not meant to remain once installed.


 The barrel adjusters came assembled on the frame so I did not even catch that! Thanks!


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Can you clarify this?*



LGD said:


> Very nice looking.
> 
> But take the spring retaining clips out of your downtube barrel adjusters, they are there to hold the assembly together before install, not meant to remain once installed.


I'm not seeing the clip you're referring to. Are you talking about the actual springs located between the adjuster's knob and the frame's cable stop?


----------



## doctor855 (Dec 27, 2008)

looks like your fork needs to spin 180 degrees.


----------



## LGD (Aug 14, 2009)

Jesse D Smith said:


> I'm not seeing the clip you're referring to. Are you talking about the actual springs located between the adjuster's knob and the frame's cable stop?


There is no spring between the plastic knob and the frame, that is a clip used for keeping the assembly together before installation. The actual spring for the barrel adjuster is inside the plastic knob, compressed by the metal threaded adjuster.

Hope that clarifies for you.


----------



## swifty (Jul 27, 2006)

LGD said:


> There is no spring between the plastic knob and the frame, that is a clip used for keeping the assembly together before installation. The actual spring for the barrel adjuster is inside the plastic knob, compressed by the metal threaded adjuster.
> 
> Hope that clarifies for you.


LGD is right, I overlooked the retainer clips because the barrel adjusters were already installed on the frame out of the box. I since removed the clips


----------



## swifty (Jul 27, 2006)

Update: New bottle cage (Elite Pase Carbon) + KCNC Ti skewers:


----------



## swifty (Jul 27, 2006)

Update: I removed the wheel decals and re-built the wheels with black spokes:


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

That fork is really weirding me out.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

bane said:


> That fork is really weirding me out.


Yeah, it kinda looks like it's been in a crash.


----------



## rydog9991 (Jul 15, 2008)

I think I liked it better with the wheel decals. Still is one of nicest looking bikes I've seen!


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice looking ride... with and without wheel decals :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Beautiful Bike. Th fork doesn't bother me at all and I think they may be onto a better design for composite forks.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

swifty said:


> Update: I removed the wheel decals and re-built the wheels with black spokes:


Looks 10x better with the stripped wheel logos! Awesome bike all around. :thumbsup:


----------



## ameijer (Sep 30, 2009)

Simply stellar.

Nice depth of field on that head-on shot... what kind of lens did you shoot with or is it just a P&S?


----------



## swifty (Jul 27, 2006)

That shot was with the 24-85 3.5-4.5G ED IF AF-S on my Nikon D80.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I think it looks MUCH better without the wheel decals. I have wheels with black spokes. I really love the way the bike looks, but if I had to do it again, I'd get silver spokes. I think the black spokes make the wheels heavy.

You've got a great looking bike!


----------



## DCTILLER (May 9, 2009)

*beautiful*

i think i just messed myself


----------



## VWN8 (Apr 23, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but can anyone give a ride report on the Stevens SLR? I keep thinking about getting one, but it would have to be an upgrade from my 2004 Giant TCR. Mostly Im looking for stiffer and more aero. Is anyone able to comment?


----------



## swifty (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, I have about 6000 km on it now, and for my 92kg it's plenty stiff. I love how the bike handles, especially at speed.


----------



## Pinarc (May 11, 2010)

nice frame


----------



## ronale (Jul 7, 2009)

Really nice!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

The overall appearance of the bike is beautiful. I hear what people are saying about the fork though. I am sure it rides just fine but looks like the fork is backward the way it angles in towards the frame. It is different and therefore it stands out to me, nice bike!


----------



## felgen (May 31, 2010)

Hi, new member here, I joined as I am really interested in the SLR and it is top of my list for a new frame later this year (the Litespeed Archon C1 is not available in XL intil 2/2011!). I have sorted a dealer in Kiel who can ship me a frame to the UK and with the improving Euro/GBP exchange rate, the price is getting better and better!

I am a similar rider to you - bigger build though I have lost a lot of weight to improve my competitiveness. Can I ask some questions which you can answer with a paragraph or so on each. This will help quite a few of us out who are more than intrigued about the bike.

* How stiff is the frame? If you apply the brakes standing still and put weight through one pedal how much bottom bracket movement is there? Is it mainly forks or is it seatstay flex?

* How does the frame pick up speed/transfer power? Do you feel like the bike really puts all your effort into forward motion or does it flex and absorb it?

* Do you notice the aero features of the bike? Does it feel 'slippery' have you improved your average mph/

* Can you post some photos of the steerer area abound the lower bearing?Do yo notice any flex from this area?

*what size is the downtube? From extrapolating from pictures I estimate 8cm deep. Is that about right? What about the seat-tube dimensions?

* What is the handling like? Is it very aggressive or quite laid back - will it respond quickly and work well as a crit /technical course bike or is it a bike for a long breakaway?

* What is the weight of your frame/build? Did the frame stack up against the manufacturer claims or was it heavier?

* What is the finish on the frame like? Any errors or blemishes?

* Is it difficult to run the top tube brake line or is there a pull cord to fish the cable through with?

I am not concerned about the fork shape. It has a degree of castor built in and so will be similar to other forks. In fact, I think its a great design feature.Thanks in advance!


----------



## chrisvz (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm building a tubular wheelset and I would like to hear your opinion on the Schwalbe Milano's tubbies.

Thanks


----------



## swifty (Jul 27, 2006)

These are very nice for the price! They roll like a much more expensive tub but there is one major disadvantage: It has no puncture protection belt. On smooth, clean tarmac however these are hard to beat at the price.


----------



## chrisvz (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank You for your comment, I may buy 1 set to try them.. oh and your bike look gorgeous:blush2:


----------



## swifty (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks! 

One thing I forgot to mention about the Milano's: They are a great as a spare tub too because they are very stretchy which makes them extremely easy to mount.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

One of the nicest bikes I've ever seen. Prefer the decals.....no way you can get that DOF with a P&S.


----------



## Noah Photography (Aug 19, 2010)

I agree, beautiful bike.

It is possible to get the DOF with a point & shoot. You just have to know what you're doing... If you have Aperture mode(Av) set it to the lowest number, and you'll get the narrow DOF. Pretty simple.  Then again not all P&S cameras have Av mode.


----------

